# Critique my riding (4th lesson)



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

I had my 4th lesson today. I have watched a lot of lessons and have a lot of theory, but am just now getting to put that theory to practice. Today I was working on posting on the correct diagonal, getting the correct leads when loping, and leg yields. I love this horse. He makes me laugh so hard. He is always thinking, especially when ropes are concerned. He will sit there and nibble and toss his head and try to undo the rope, when he gets it undone, he walks about 10 feet away and stands there. He's an extremely mellow horse, yet he makes the riders ride and work. 

Please remember that I am a relatively new rider, (and don't comment on my size because I'm already self conscious enough about that).

A note on the stirrups--today I felt like my feet were slipping in them so we decided to raise them a little today to see if that helped. It seemed to, but now I feel it in my knees. I may try my daughter's saddle next time to see if I get a better fit.

Things I find myself struggling with: reins. I can't figure out how to hold them correctly. I'm also struggling on leg placement. We're working on that.
























(Wrong diagonal)
































and, the halter I made a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

No time for critique, but even if I did, everything will be fixed with more time in the saddle. 
But wow, you look awesome for your fourth lesson! 
:]


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

hold them with one hand. Your doing it the english way by holding the reins like your riding english 
Its okay to do that but I suggest holding with one hand and one hand behind your back.. I know what you mean about the leg issue I have that problem with it going way to far back just place it underneath you in front of the leg... Anyways you look good for your 4th lesson 
More lessons will help you with your leg issue.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

EventersBabe said:


> hold them with one hand. Your doing it the english way by holding the reins like your riding english
> Its okay to do that but I suggest holding with one hand and one hand behind your back.. I know what you mean about the leg issue I have that problem with it going way to far back just place it underneath you in front of the leg... Anyways you look good for your 4th lesson
> More lessons will help you with your leg issue.


My instructor wants me to use both hands. I trust her, she's good at what she does, so I'll stick with what she wants me to do. I know she's explained to me once why she wants me to use 2 hands, but I'll ask again at the next lesson.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I think you look FANTASTIC for your fourth lesson, and the expression on your face is so awesome, looks like you're really enjoying yourself! (Especially in the wrong diagonal picture). I would say keep your shoulders square and back a little more, but that's the best I can do for western critiquing


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I would try to put my legs a bit more forward... But you are doing an amazing job!


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Heels down will fix alot of your questions and your knees won't take so much of the brunt if your heels are down but right now your toes are down. Also, if your heels are down you will be able to wrap your legs around barrel better and you may find your stirrups are still too long at that point.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Put your legs a little more forward, by the cinch. Put all your weight into your heels so your toes are pointed up and your heels down.
But for your fourth lesson you're looking good! Keep at it :]


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Also an added thing about the reins, try to point your thumbs up, so your not holding your fists flat. If your hands so that your thumbs are pointed upwards then you will have a better hold on the reins I think.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the biggest issue right now is that the saddle does not fit you. This unfortunately compromises your position quite a bit, which otherwise would be naturally quite good.


----------



## flyingyellowhorse (Mar 23, 2010)

Mercedes said:


> I think the biggest issue right now is that the saddle does not fit you. This unfortunately compromises your position quite a bit, which otherwise would be naturally quite good.


Agreed 100%. What size saddle is that? To measure yourself for a western saddle, the rule of thumb that I was taught that you should be able to fit 2-3 fingers flat on the set between your thigh and the pommel. FWIW, I am a larger rider and feel most comfortable in a 17 inch saddle, although I have ridden in many 16 inch saddles and find that my seat size can change with the brand. Judging on the photo alone, I would definitely ask your instructor for a larger saddle. And a word of advice? I assume that the horse in the photo isn't yours? If that's correct, don't buy a saddle to just fit yourself - wait till you have a horse to fit it to  I've made that (costly) mistake, and borrowing saddles until you have a horse is the way to go (imo). Good luck with your lessons - you look fantastic so far!


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Fowl Play said:


> My instructor wants me to use both hands. I trust her, she's good at what she does, so I'll stick with what she wants me to do. I know she's explained to me once why she wants me to use 2 hands, but I'll ask again at the next lesson.


 
There is no wrong or right way to hold your reins in western, if your horse cant neck rein you cant for the love of god expect to only use one hand.

In horsemanship classes I see both types of holding the reins.

And finally, because hands or such a sourse of balance for beginners, many trainers start their riders with both hands, just so they feel more secure until they are advanced enough, or confident enough to use only one hand.

My critique: Just put your leg forward, and if your boot is slipping, try making your boot bottom have a little more trackion by taking sand paper to it, or using a fork to make this # pattern. It gives a lot more grip. Other than that, everything else has pretty much been covered. Just remeber to have fun!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with Mercedes. You look like quite the natural! the saddle is just a bit too small. I'm not a western rider so I can't tell you what size would be appropriate but maybe a western rider can.

You really should NOT be self conscious about your size. You are a great size for that horse! The horse industry is filled with sticks. So I can understand (I'm about your size, just shorter).

You are a really good rider. I would not have guessed that this was only your fourth lesson! 

Great job!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

She has a couple of bigger saddles, but they don't fit this horse very well. I know that I'll be done with this horse soon, and move on to a different horse that is better at leg yeilds and side passes. Trigger is the starter horse. I have to get fender hobbles for my daughter's saddle, then I'll try hers. I'll have to measure that one to see how big it is. 

I appreciate the feedback. I was expecting more things wrong. I sure have fun riding that horse. His lope is like a rocking horse, you hardly know you're going that fast because he's so smooth.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Fowl Play said:


> I appreciate the feedback. I was expecting more things wrong. I sure have fun riding that horse.


There's plenty of things to work on...:wink:...the issue is, if and until you're in a saddle that fits you, they can't be fixed.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

judging by your photos and i will take into consideration you are a new rider. i think you are doing great. it's nice to see a smile as well =)

one thing that does get me though is the bit. i would much prefer to see a new rider with a snaffle until they and keep a steady hand. i agree with your instructor about using both hands to begin with. and again this would be better learnt in a snaffle bit. always remember thumbs on top this will also help you to keep your elbows in.

the saddle is small for you, if the bigger saddles don't fit this horse maybe ask to ride a horse that it does fit. as for your stirrup length. once you are a little more comfortable, take then down 1 hole. then then when that is comfortable, down another. this will make putting your heals down a lot easier.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Like everyone else has said, you look fantastic for being such a new rider :]

You seem to be pinching quite a bit with your knees, but like said before, that might have a lot to do with saddle fit. Just be sure you really stretch your heels down and put your weight into them instead of holding on with your knees ;]


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

SilverSpur said:


> judging by your photos and i will take into consideration you are a new rider. i think you are doing great. it's nice to see a smile as well =)
> 
> one thing that does get me though is the bit. i would much prefer to see a new rider with a snaffle until they and keep a steady hand. i agree with your instructor about using both hands to begin with. and again this would be better learnt in a snaffle bit. always remember thumbs on top this will also help you to keep your elbows in.
> 
> the saddle is small for you, if the bigger saddles don't fit this horse maybe ask to ride a horse that it does fit. as for your stirrup length. once you are a little more comfortable, take then down 1 hole. then then when that is comfortable, down another. this will make putting your heals down a lot easier.


This bit is an Argentine snaffle (I think that's what it's called). It has the joint like a snaffle but the shanks too. Truthfully, you don't need anything with this horse because he's very responsive to cues. The word Whoa and a heavy seat and he's planting his feet. I can tell today that the stirrups were too short because I really feel it in my legs. I'll experiment next lesson with the length. 

My dad looked at pictures today and said the same things you guys have...stirrups too short, saddle too small, heels down where they belong (he's blunt). He told me to get off my rear and get my daughter's saddle fixed because it will fit that horse and me better than the one I used. I found a place to do new fleece on her saddle so this week I'll go take care of it. 

She talked to me several times about my thumbs too. I'd do really good with that until I had to think about something else and then I'd forget. I can't believe how much thinking I do when I'm riding. My head is spinning by the time I'm done with new information and trying to put it all together. The thumbs...sheesh, I kept messing that up. Someday I'll get it. When my daughter rides she uses one hand and neck reins, but with the right rider and this horse you can get him to turn by barely lifting the off side rein just a tad and using leg pressure. He's pretty responsive to the leg cues. For some reason she doesn't have the adult riders use one rein much. She works the kids out of that as they get older too.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Fowl Play said:


> This bit is an Argentine snaffle (I think that's what it's called). It has the joint like a snaffle but the shanks too. Truthfully, you don't need anything with this horse because he's very responsive to cues. The word Whoa and a heavy seat and he's planting his feet. I can tell today that the stirrups were too short because I really feel it in my legs. I'll experiment next lesson with the length.



sorry i should have explained that a little better. i meant an eggbut or a loose ring snaffle. now i meen no offence by this so please dont take any, i know your a new rider =) because you are still learning and figuring it all out. in all those pictures you have too much pressure on the mouth, which is resulting in constant poll pressure. IMO your hands are not ready for this bit.


----------



## rockaway (Jan 14, 2010)

you look very confident for your 4th lesson. I agree that a better fit saddle may solve a lot of things. A few years ago I bought a new horse and I rode her quite well when I tried her out, I came back with my saddle and found I had a hard time sitting her canter. The young cowboy said my roper (size 15) saddle was making me get thrown forward ( like you seem to be) . I tried their size 17 in saddle ( I am tall but relatively thin) and a perfect ride. I know a lot do not agree with such a big saddle but you have to find what works for you. Try to watch Linda Parelli (RFD TV) teach about how to sit properly ( english or western) She will say sit up like you are on your crotch ( more English style) then says never do that again. She has you lift both legs up and down while sitting. If you can do that you might get a better seat. But really it all just takes time. Best of luck - great for asking how to improve - that alone says you will be a good rider soon enough


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

SilverSpur said:


> sorry i should have explained that a little better. i meant an eggbut or a loose ring snaffle. now i meen no offence by this so please dont take any, i know your a new rider =) because you are still learning and figuring it all out. in all those pictures you have too much pressure on the mouth, which is resulting in constant poll pressure. IMO your hands are not ready for this bit.


I defer to my instructor. Her horse, and 15 years of teaching people so I'll trust her. I assume she has a reason for the bit I'm using. I've asked her a lot of questions getting to understand them all, but I just use the bridle she's telling me to use. I've never seen this horse use a regular snaffle. Each horse at her farm uses a bridle that is specific to them and their skill/level/need. I just trust her to know her horses and my skill.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

The biggest change you can make (after saddle fit) is to train your leg into a functional position. It's very natural to grip with your knees as you're doing - it gives you a sense of false security, but should your horse spook or buck, you're more likely to fall off. Consciously focus on rolling your legs outward so you're unable to grip, and keep the inside-back of your calf on your horse. Then sink your weight down into your heels.
You can also do stirrupless exercises like "running" (alternately swing your legs back and forth - first at the walk, then at a jog if you're comfortable) and "frog legs" (lift your legs out to the side, up, and then extended, like a swimming frog). This will lessen your dependence on your knees. Your trainer will also be able to help you with this.  You look like you're making GREAT progress for only having had 4 lessons!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Your heels are up and you look down, but I think you ride GREAT for just 4th time!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I think that 99% of your leg problems are due to the saddle. And saddle fit really has nothing to do with butt size, it's the way your hips and thigh angles/length are. I can't ride in a 15 inch western saddle because my thighs get blocked by the pommel area. A 16 inch I am ok in with longer stirrups and a 17 inch I feel really good in. I have long thighs and short calves =P. I think your pinching, slipping stirrup and heels up is from your thigh being blocked BECAUSE your upper body is pretty darn awesome for a 4th ride. And it's very hard to maintain a correct upper body if you routinely ride with your legs like that as a natural position. If you're blocked by the saddle and just doing your best with your legs, which I think you are, then I commend you for your skills because most more advanced riders can't ride that way let alone beginners! Also, from experience...riding routinely in a saddle that does not fit you can do permanent damage to your knees, ankles and hips. It tweaks you in ways that puts undue stress on your legs, back and hips and even a few rides can get you really out of whack and cause problems. I would really talk to your instructor about switching horses if you can't just switch saddles. And you would be most comfortable in a big 16 inch or a 17 inch seat. Trust us, you will definitely notice the difference in a saddle that doesn't block your leg!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> I think that 99% of your leg problems are due to the saddle. And saddle fit really has nothing to do with butt size, it's the way your hips and thigh angles/length are. I can't ride in a 15 inch western saddle because my thighs get blocked by the pommel area. A 16 inch I am ok in with longer stirrups and a 17 inch I feel really good in. I have long thighs and short calves =P. I think your pinching, slipping stirrup and heels up is from your thigh being blocked BECAUSE your upper body is pretty darn awesome for a 4th ride. And it's very hard to maintain a correct upper body if you routinely ride with your legs like that as a natural position. If you're blocked by the saddle and just doing your best with your legs, which I think you are, then I commend you for your skills because most more advanced riders can't ride that way let alone beginners! Also, from experience...riding routinely in a saddle that does not fit you can do permanent damage to your knees, ankles and hips. It tweaks you in ways that puts undue stress on your legs, back and hips and even a few rides can get you really out of whack and cause problems. I would really talk to your instructor about switching horses if you can't just switch saddles. And you would be most comfortable in a big 16 inch or a 17 inch seat. Trust us, you will definitely notice the difference in a saddle that doesn't block your leg!


I appreciate all the feedback, but this thread is extremely helpful. Thank you for explaining it so clearly. I really appreciate the detailed explanation. I just got a very healthy tax refund so I will be getting my daughter's saddle fixed...I'll take it in this week. I sat on her's on the saddle stand (very different than a horse, I know) but the seat is bigger than the one I used in that lesson. Or the pommel is shaped differently I can't wait to try something different.


----------



## Bex (Mar 29, 2010)

This may seem a really stupid question but i'm from the uk and we do things a lot different to you guys 

But do riding schools always have horses in bitless bridles?! The bitless bridle is pretty severe to the horse so i wouldn't of thought would be a chosen piece of tack for people learning to ride. I'm in no way trying to offend just curious


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

Bex, that is not a bitless bridle. It’s a type of curb, it seems. Certainly not a bit I’d start a beginner in – or at least I’d put the beginner on the longe and take the reins away until the beginner starts to develop an independent seat. 

Well done for only your fourth lesson, Fowl Play. Once you’re in a saddle that fits you better, you’ll be able to come along leaps and bounds, I think. You need to concentrate on bringing your shoulders back and drawing the shoulder blades down and together, keeping a soft lower back and following your horse’s movement. You also need to think about opening your hips and letting your leg drape down and around your horse – which you should find much easier in a saddle that fits.


----------



## Bex (Mar 29, 2010)

kelley horsemad said:


> Bex, that is not a bitless bridle. It’s a type of curb, it seems. Certainly not a bit I’d start a beginner in – or at least I’d put the beginner on the longe and take the reins away until the beginner starts to develop an independent seat.


Thats what i thought. Although this rider looks to have quiet hands/ long reins i wouldn't risk it at a riding school.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

UPDATE 3/30
I got to ride again today, only 3 days after the lesson in pictures. I did not have a photographer today. I used the same saddle but one notch lower on the stirrups. Felt completely different...oh my I can't believe how different it felt. One thing I worked very hard on is heels down and that too felt so much better. My legs don't hurt nearly as bad as they did after the last lesson. 

There was something in the air today (actually we think there was a herd of elk nearby) and all the horses were extremely alert and jumpy. We worked at a slower pace for the most part and did a lot of direction changes and leg cues. I had a few laps around the arena with extremely loose reins and 100% leg and body cues. I also managed a very loose reined lope around the arena. He didn't stay as close to the wall as I would have liked, but none the less, I got him to turn and stop with only body cues and words! It was pretty cool to feel the horse respond to aids like that. We also worked on collection. My favorite red horse isn't the best at collection because he is primarily used for beginners and does a lot of teaching the basic cues. She's having me learn how to get collection from a horse so when I move up to the paint I'll be riding next I can start off with the upper hand. 

I also got to ride through a buck/crow hop combo. We couldn't see the elk anywhere, but most nights the herd has been moving through the field across the street and when Trig decided to get frisky, several other horses on the farm looked up and started snorting and stamping so something was out and about. I got to put one rein stops to practice today. 

I am still utterly amazed at how much of a difference I feel after changing how I have me feet. Holy cow! Definitely something I am going to work on because I don't hurt nor did I feel like I was slipping out of the stirrups this time.


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

Losing your stirrups very often happens due to tension in the hip (making your leg sneak up)… not surprising it worked better for you with your stirrups a little longer as it would have allowed your leg to relax down.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Look up and where you are going and as others have mentioned square your shoulders sit straight and put your legs forward heels down.
You look amazing for only being your 4th lesson good job!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

EventersBabe said:


> hold them with one hand. Your doing it the english way by holding the reins like your riding english
> Its okay to do that but I suggest holding with one hand and one hand behind your back.. I know what you mean about the leg issue I have that problem with it going way to far back just place it underneath you in front of the leg... Anyways you look good for your 4th lesson
> More lessons will help you with your leg issue.


this really annoys me. Many western riders direct rein if the horse doesn't neck rein well/ hasn't been trained for it. Plus, it gives more control.


----------

